# Almost Lost it today! 8^0



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

I broke a spoke on the back wheel of my half bike about 3 weeks ago and had a old wheel on. Had to open the brakes since it was a little out of true. As a result I was used to a pretty soft rear brake.

This afternoon I fixed the spoke, washed the bike, and decided the Tandem looked sad and needed a little attention. Decided to take it out for an 8 mile spin. Couldn't find a stoker, so it would be a solo. Took off down the street and was tooling along at 19 -20 when I came upon a 90 deg right turn. Grabbed the rear brake and.... Yikes! Locked up the rear wheel and the rear end broke loose! It slid out, but there were no cars coming so I let off the brake and it took and I re-gained control. Those new KoolStop MTB pads sure work great, but that was a scary moment. 

Anyone else want to share similar story?


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

SO glad your ok and no cars were around...and you got it back together....but man that would be funny to see some guy alone on a tandem go in and out of control like that lol!


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

There's a thread over in the Lounge involving pooping on rides. You should add your tale!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Just ride from the stoker position when you have to go solo and you won't be so likely to have the rear break loose on you


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

California L33 said:


> Just ride from the stoker position when you have to go solo and you won't be so likely to have the rear break loose on you


I'm not Elast-a-girl (from the "The Incredibles" movie)


----------

